# Solved: Linksys wireless WMP54G install problem



## InfectioN (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm at my friends house and we installed the card in his pc, but we can't get a connection to pop up to connect to.

Brought my laptop in here and it pops up fine.

What are we missing on the pc that needs to be configured for a connection to pop?

The icon in the bottom right says "Disabled". So I click on that to see what I could connect to and the refresh button isn't availble to click. The only thing that lights up to click is Exit. 

Refresh, Connect, and SecureEasySetup Push Button isn't active to push.

Any clues as to what we missed?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If it says disabled, try right clicking on it and selecting "enable".


----------



## InfectioN (Oct 17, 2004)

there is no option for enable

but now i'm seeing that it's not working properly in device manager. driver wont install properly

we uninstalled in the device manager and reinstalled.

tried to update driver and got Windows error Code 31. which says maybe its conflicting with something in the device driver, but we can't find anything conflicting.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Are you sure you're using the right driver?


----------



## GOTzMADsKILLz (Apr 18, 2002)

There should be a version number on the Wireless Card somewhere which is important to get the correct driver, if you are not using the ones that came on the CD with it.

There are 4 versions of this 1 card: 1, 2, 4.0, 4.1. The drivers for 1.0 and 2.0 are the same and the 4.0 is different as is the 4.1 drivers.

Also important: *With some of these cards you need to install the Drivers/Software BEFORE you install the card. This seems to be the case with this particular card and gives this information in the quick install guide.*

I've had headaches because of this as well. You will need uninstall the software/drivers (under add/remove programs) , shutdown, take out the card, startup, install the latest drivers/software for your version of the card, then shutdown, install the card (make sure it's seated properly and if it's really dusty in there maybe vacuum it or give it a wipe to ensure dust doesn't settle/block the pins), then startup and it should install properly.


----------



## InfectioN (Oct 17, 2004)

We gave up because of the virus's on his computer, there were a lot of conflicts with other stuff

Formatted. Now it works fine besides the fact he gets disconnected every 20 to 30 minutes. But that's not a computer issue 

Thanks for the help


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What do you suppose all the disconnections are from?


----------



## GOTzMADsKILLz (Apr 18, 2002)

I wouldn't consider every 20-30 min fine. But good to know you guys cleaned up your viruses/spyware and got things working.


----------

